# ryobi wds1600 manual



## old hippy (Sep 5, 2014)

does anyone know where i can get a owners manual for a wds1600 drum sander??


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Tom. We have a manual section on the forum that may be helpful.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

I understand it was made by Steelcity... maybe the same as this one...


----------



## old hippy (Sep 5, 2014)

the sander looks identical to me i'll check it out closer but I'm sure it will be a big help.
thanx 
old hippy


----------

